# außergewöhnliches Trialtreffen



## Icke84 (3. Mai 2008)

tach leute,

also ick sauf gerade nen bisschen und bin da auf ne idee gekommen.

lasst doch mal ein riesen trialtreffen machen, also alle die können sollen kommen, es muss halt bloß nen ausreichend großer platz gefunden werden.

anreise mit zug oder auto dürfte ja nicht so das problem darstellen, wenn der spot nicht zu weit weg ist.

ich denke man muss ja nicht den ganzen tag trialen, sondern auch mal kontakte knüpfen, deswegen auch die leute fragen die hier nicht im forum mitlesen. 
und am abend wird dann noch feiern gegangen.
mh übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, muss halt jeder nen mädel finden bei dem er pennen kann 

naja sollte erstmal ne anregung sein, schreibt eure meinungen/vorschläge, vielleicht wird ja wirklich bald ein datum festgelegt.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. Mai 2008)

also ich kenn da wen der auf mallorca wen kennt...

nen paar zelte klargemacht...wiesen gibts hier genug. und ab gehts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (3. Mai 2008)

das wär natürlich das geilste, aber ich denke das viele der flug dann doch zu teuer is, auch wenns billigflieger heißt, ich denk da nur an die ganzen studis 

und stell dir mal vor, ca. 50 trialer im flugzeug+rad


----------



## Kinimod (3. Mai 2008)

Also ausreichend großer Platz ... da fällt mir direkt eins ein.

Felsenmeer im Odenwald bei Darmstadt 

Hier ne kleine Impression:
Video: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=q5_AqLysrbQ 
Bilder : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=321821&highlight=felsenmeer

Darmstadt ist 25 km entfernt. Dort gibt es ne schöne Jugendherberge. Könnte man dann Abends auch weggehen.


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Mai 2008)

die idee find ich selber auch klasse. würde gern mal einige von euch in aktion erleben und mal persönlich kennen lernen, aber einfach mal so als extra krasses bsp:

ich komme aus (nähe) stralsund, das ist direkt vor deutschlands größter insel... nach darmstadt sind es für mich laut google maps 788km nach darmstadt... und student bin ich auch noch


----------



## Eisbein (3. Mai 2008)

also ich finde so die ecke um chemnitz rum sehr zentral gelegen. ist für alle echt gleich weg. ausm norden süden und westen. alles mehr oder minder das gleiche. 

Und nen geläde hab ihr da auch oder?


----------



## bertieeee (3. Mai 2008)

also felsenmeer könnte ich mir auch vorstellen da kann man gleich nen wochendende bleiben und abend evtl grillen bisl was trinken


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Mai 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> also ich finde so die ecke um chemnitz rum sehr zentral gelegen. ist für alle echt gleich weg. ausm norden süden und westen. alles mehr oder minder das gleiche.
> 
> Und nen geläde hab ihr da auch oder?



In Thalheim kann man auf jeden viele Leute beschäftigen   Wir haben jetzt soviel neues Zeug bekommen.


----------



## Trialmaniax (3. Mai 2008)

ey die idee mitm felsenmeer is echt fett. und dann schön gediegen zelten. das fettz. wenn wir uns da mal ein wochenende im sommer ausdenken wäre ich sofort dabei


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Mai 2008)

prinzipiell ne geile idee.
man sollte sich WE überlegen wo keine wettkämpfe sind, und früh planen.....aba cooler plan


----------



## KermitB4 (3. Mai 2008)

Ich wäre dabei, im Felsenmeer.

Wahrscheinlich mit Bimobil!

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kinimod (3. Mai 2008)

Ah hab ich total vergessen.  
Wenn auf Abends weggehen nicht so viel Wert gelegt wird, könnte man auch direkt am Felsenmeer unterkommen. 
Der DAV hat da eine Hütte.
http://www.alpenverein-darmstadt.de/Wirueber/Felsberghuet.htm

1 Gehminute von den Felsen entfernt


----------



## Icke84 (3. Mai 2008)

so hab ich mir das vorgestellt  sind doch schon schöne ideen dabei.

wieviel würde das übernachten denn kosten beim DAV?


----------



## Kinimod (3. Mai 2008)

So wie ich die Liste lese max 11 Euro pro Person.
Ganze Hütte 110 Euro. Platz für 20 Leute ungefähr.
Siehe Link von vorhin.


----------



## Icke84 (3. Mai 2008)

mh, könnt mir vorstellen das es mehr als 20 leute werden.


----------



## MisterLimelight (4. Mai 2008)

stralsund-chemnitz sind immer noch 530km. Und für mich ist Buthiers näher als Chemnitz, da überleg ich nicht zweimal ;-) 
Aber natürlich ist Chemnitz ein sehr zentraler Ort von Deutschland, fast so zentral wie Bremen oder Freiburg.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (4. Mai 2008)

So was in der Art haben wir ja letztes Jahr in Verbindung mit dem Firmenjubiläum von Jan Görig gemacht. Insgesamt waren über 100 Leute da.

Wir hatten vor, den Teil bei uns auf dem Gelände dieses Jahr zu wiederholen. Wobei Jan dann mit sehr viel Material und Vorführrädern präsent wäre.

Natürlich könnte man das über 2 Tage machen und abends mit Grillpartie, es gibt ein sehr schöne Grillhütte in der Nähe. 100 Leute dürften wir allemal zusammen bekommen. Übernachtungsmöglichkeit auch. Wetterunabhängig wäre es auch, sowohl bei Regen, als auch bei großer Hitze.

Es bräuchte nur ein Termin an dem keine Wettkämpfe (am Besten auch keine internationalen) stattfinden. Für rundum Bewirtung mit preiswertem guten Essen wäre natürlich auch gesorgt (Vollpension sozusagen  ).

Das Felsenmeer ist natürlich fantastisch. Ihr solltet Euch aber überlegen, ob Ihr die Fahrmöglichkeiten dort nicht aufs Spiel setzt. Das Risiko ist nicht zu unterschätzen, das Gebiet ist bereits für Mountain Biker gesperrt. Daher dürfte es nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis man den Trialern auf den Pelz rückt, vor allem wenn es überhand nimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Interesse an einem solchen Treffen wäre auf jeden Fall da, sollte aber halt nicht mit den Wettbewerben zusammenfallen.

Im Hinblick auf's Felsenmeer schließe ich mich Ralf an, wenn wir da mit 100 Mann einfallen, gibt das garantiert Ärger, deswegen würde sich ein Trialgelände eher anbieten.

Glaubt man der Webseite http://www.mittelpunkt-deutschlands.de/b4/index.htm sollte als Gelände Melsungen oder Fürstenhagen am "mittigsten" sein.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Eisbein (4. Mai 2008)

also rauenberg ist natrülich super. aber das sind von berlin aus schon 850km mit bahn ist man auch nen ganzen tag unter wegs...

Hat wer fotos vom Gelände in Melsungen?


----------



## Echo 06 (4. Mai 2008)

Also ich wäre auch für ein zentralgelgenes Trialgelände..

Ich weiß nicht genau wie "schwer" das Felsenmeer zu fahren ist, ich selbst zähle mich noch eher zu den Anfängern..

außerdem ist der Punkt mit dem "einfallen" recht wichtig, vor allem für die Leute die dort öfters fahren, wäre es blöd, wenn es gesperrt würde.


Ich wäre außerdem für 2 Tage, für die Anfahrt und so weiter würde ich mir sogar Urlaub nehmen..

Möchte euch anderen endlich mal kennenlernen 

gruß andré


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. Mai 2008)

Melsungen is ne bomben idee, wiel auch gleich beim gelände, also 50m luftlinie ne jungendherberge ist.......das wäre doch bombe. oder? auto parken und nicht mehr benutzen müssen.....das wäre doch optimal finde ich......fällt mir gerade so ein. 

den aspekt mit dem felsenmeer habe ich nicht bedsacht, und ich denke das man dies wirklich nicht unterschätzen sollte.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Mai 2008)

Melsungen ist echt ein fettes Gelände zumindest das was ich beim Worldcup sehn konnte. Die haben meines Wissens gleich ne Jugendherberge neben dem Gelände.


----------



## bertieeee (4. Mai 2008)

na dann ab nach melsungen jungs wann gehts los?


----------



## MisterLimelight (4. Mai 2008)

Fürstenhagen ist keine sehr gute Idee. Jeden 2. Samstag ist dort Moto-Cross training. Auch wuchern die Pflanzen/Gräser dort so hoch, dass man die Steine kaum mehr sieht im Sommer. Viele Stechmücken machen sich da auch breit. Und vor allem ist die nächstgrößere Stadt 30km weit weg (Göttingen). In Fürstenhagen fand im Jahr 2000 die MTB-DM statt, es ist ein schönes Gelände so groß wie Rauenberg würde ich mal sagen. Vielen würde es bestimmt gut gefallen, Melsungen ist aber doch ne Ecke größer.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (4. Mai 2008)

wichtig wäre das es früh genug feststeht...wegen flug buchen


----------



## florianwagner (4. Mai 2008)

melsungen fänd ich auch super, jetzt ist nur die frage wann


----------



## isah (4. Mai 2008)

Naja die Umfrageergebnisse sind ja eindeutig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (4. Mai 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Naja die Umfrageergebnisse sind ja eindeutig



  naja wenn jetzt noch melsungen dazu kommt, dann kann ich die eh wieder rausnehmen  

also was sagen die anderen zu melsungen? und wie siehts da aus mit campen oder unterkunft? und welcher ort is da in der nähe?


----------



## -saiko- (4. Mai 2008)

Mal meinen senf:
Also ich find die idee eines riesen treffens echt klasse!
Mir persönlich sind KM auch egal, könnte auch noch wen mitnehmen aus meiner umgebung, allerdings muss ich offen sagen das der spot in Felsenmeer ziemlich anspruchsvoll aussieht, vieleicht bissl zu schwer für mich.
Ich kann durch meinen Beruf bedingt nicht so oft trainieren und natur liegt mir auch nicht so.

Ich will damit nur sagen das es wahrscheinlich nicht nur mir so gehen wird...
und ein wochenende irgendwo hinfahren wo ich dann doch nur rumstehe ist vieleicht nicht so das richtige.. ;-)
Ich meine so knüpft man auch kontakte mit denen die auch daneben stehen ^^


MFG


----------



## isah (4. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht irgendwo, wo wir ein Tag City und ein Tag Strasse machen koennten? 



> allerdings muss ich offen sagen das der spot in Felsenmeer ziemlich anspruchsvoll aussieht, vieleicht bissl zu schwer für mich.



Felsenmeer ist ein Traum, da gibts alles, fuer jeden Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Mai 2008)

In Melsungen könnte man auf dem Gelände wirklich nur Natur fahren. Für reine Citytrialer wäre das dann eher nix, weil ich dort auf dem Gelände keinerlei Betonzeugs sehn konnte.


----------



## bertieeee (4. Mai 2008)

also nochmal ich bin für melsungen geiles gelände und da brennt die sonne nich so auf buckel


----------



## Eisbein (4. Mai 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Vielleicht irgendwo, wo wir ein Tag City und ein Tag Strasse machen koennten?
> 
> 
> 
> Felsenmeer ist ein Traum, da gibts alles, fuer jeden Schwierigkeitsgrad.



Bring dir deine palletten mit dann kannste Sogar city, straße und urban trial  fahren.


----------



## Echo 06 (4. Mai 2008)

ohje, nur natur in melsungen?

dann lerne ich ja -saiko- mal kennen am rand stehend *g*


----------



## freak91 (5. Mai 2008)

Von Melsungen biste inner halben st. mit der Regiotram in Kassel. So das man  au einen Tag city machen könnte?


----------



## TomKnus (15. Mai 2008)

also nach melsungen is ne super idee, wir wären ca 5 leute aus wolfenbüttel die da auflaufen würden. am besten ein tag street und ein tag natur. sacht nen termin mit dem die meisten einverstanden sind und wir sind dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (19. Mai 2008)

so, lasst mal nen Ort fest machen.

wir müssen bedenken, es werden bestimmt um die 50 Leute, also müssen die Orte ausgeschlossen werden wo es wegen zu viel Andrang ärger geben könnte.


ich setzt jetzt einfach mal nen Datum fest.

*7. - 8. Juni*


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Mai 2008)

Melsungen sind zwei Wolfsburger bzw Velpker auch dabei , ist gleich um die ecke


----------



## Icke84 (19. Mai 2008)

na dann machen wa fest.

*Melsungen

7. - 8. Juni*

können wir da auch irgendwo zelten? irgendjemand meinte auch da is ne jugendherberge, müsste man da reservieren?

und sacht mal wer nun kommen würde. weil man müsste sich ja auch im bahntickets oder mitfahrgelegenheiten kümmern


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. Mai 2008)

Icke84 schrieb:


> na dann machen wa fest.
> 
> *Melsungen
> 
> ...


Jugendherberge ist 10meter neben dem Gelände... muss man reservieren.

ich würde aber zuerst mal beim Joachim anfragen - ob man da kurz mit 50Leuten ein Wochenende anrollen kann... 

PS: auch in der City kann man in Melsungen gut fahren

ich werde vllt (mit hoffentlich noch ein paar anderen von uns) anrollen...
Termin ist gut  direkt das Wochenende nach den ZKs

puuh... mit Bahn ist das ordentlich  entweder ICE 100euro rum + Bike, oder 2x Wochenend Ticket +5Euro Bike und 7h fahrt


----------



## Eisbein (19. Mai 2008)

@nos

das ist ja nichts. ich bin damals zum Kermit 8:40 gefahren.


Das Datum passt mir sehr gut denn darauf die woche gehts ins Krankehaus.


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. Mai 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> @nos
> 
> das ist ja nichts. ich bin damals zum Kermit 8:40 gefahren.



das stimmt aber ich denke es hat sich gelohnt... mal abgesehn von den 2 Bikes die du wieder mit heim genommen hast.

an welchem Tag bist du eigentlich losgefahrn? Donnerstag?


das Problem ist, das ich erst Freitag abends fahren könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (19. Mai 2008)

puh ich weis das garnicht mehr, aber ich glaube das es mitwoch war. am donnerstag sind wir in frammersbach noch gefahren und freitag mitm bimobil zu jan


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (20. Mai 2008)

also ich denk für die guten wettkampf fahrer is melsungen ausgelutscht...mehr als n halben tag könn wir uns da nimmer beschäftigen, die einzige möglichkeit währe dann n tag city dazu zukegen, aber ne gute city, braunschweig like


----------



## Echo 06 (20. Mai 2008)

datum ist sehr gut, hab da grade urlaub


----------



## Icke84 (23. Mai 2008)

also wer würde denn jetzt defenitiv kommen?

weil ich wollt mir dann das bahnticket bestellen.

kann jemand mal anfragen wegen unterkunft? oder bekommen wir das auch mit nem zelt hin?

Tag in der City wär ganz gut.


----------



## biketrialer (24. Mai 2008)

also wenns am 7 und 8.6. bleibt würde ich evtl. auch in melsungen mal reinschaun


----------



## Scrat (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

auch wenn sich das Treffen jetzt am Wochenende ja im Sande verlaufen hat - beachtet bitte bei einer weiteren Planung, den Geländeeigentümer frühzeitig um Erlaubnis zu fragen bzw. ggf. bei den entsprechenden Behörden anzumelden.

Sonst hätte es nämlich jetzt passieren können, daß wir an den entsprechenden Veranstaltungsort fahren und dort des Geländes verwiesen werden (z.B. auch weil evtl. 'ne andere Veranstaltung stattfindet). Und bei den Sprit- bzw. Bahnpreisen muß das ja dann wirklich nicht sein...

Trotzdem fände ich so ein Treffen irgendwo (bevorzugt auf einem Trialgelände) nicht schlecht - gibt's denn jetzt irgendeine weitere Planung?

Vielleicht wäre ja das Trial-Europa-Center GROSSHEUBACH eine Alternative? Soweit ich das aus der Webseite rauslesen kann, kann man das Gelände offiziell mieten und es gibt Übernachtungs- und Campingmöglichkeiten: Trial-Europa-Center GROSSHEUBACH 

Kennt das jemand aus der Gegend dort?

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Juni 2008)

Die haben doch nen Schaden 130 für ne Jahrekarte für die paar Steine. In Thalheim bezahl ich 35 als Jahrebeitrag und das Gelände gibt um einiges mehr her.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (2. Juni 2008)

kommt doch zu uns,kostet gar nichts.
Zelten kann man bei uns,und grillen für den Selbstkostenpreis ist
auch kein Problem.
Gelände ist übersichtlich,und man hat seine Ruhe.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Scrat (2. Juni 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Die haben doch nen Schaden 130â¬ fÃ¼r ne Jahrekarte fÃ¼r die paar Steine. In Thalheim bezahl ich 35â¬ als Jahrebeitrag und das GelÃ¤nde gibt um einiges mehr her.



Du sollst ja auch nicht 'ne Kuh kaufen, wenn Du ein Glas Milch willst  

Aber es geht halt drum, daÃ es dort wohl eine offizielle MÃ¶glichkeit gÃ¤be, ein Treffen in Deutschland zu veranstalten - auch wenn das nicht ganz so zentral gelegen ist.

@Peter: Mal sehen, ob wir's zum BayernCup schaffen .

GruÃ, Thomas


----------

